# Ball Turner Without A Ball Turner



## pineyfolks (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Billh50 (May 18, 2015)

Did it the same way as a tracer lathe. Good Idea if you need to copy something.


----------



## brino (May 18, 2015)

neat perspective with the camera mounted on the tool-post.
makes it look like the balls and ways are moving.....
-brino


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 18, 2015)

Now thats what I'm talking about.The KISS approach. You know what you want and you go for it.
 Break it down to the simplest steps and just do it.
Anyone know what language he is speaking?
***G***


----------



## wa5cab (May 18, 2015)

From the text, most likely Russian.


----------



## oldboy1950 (May 19, 2015)

i need to remember this one !


----------



## BigWeld (May 19, 2015)

that's clever, could use that to quickly copy so many things, thanks for sharing


----------



## machinistmarty (May 19, 2015)

I had to make a bearing cap once that had the outer race built into it. I used the same approach. It worked great.  I used an indicator on my tracer part.


----------



## thomas s (May 20, 2015)

Great idea thanks for posting.


----------



## designconcussion (May 22, 2015)

This is so simple, and easy. Now I don't have to buy a ball turner. Well, not right away anyway.


----------



## benmychree (May 22, 2015)

machinistmarty said:


> I had to make a bearing cap once that had the outer race built into it. I used the same approach. It worked great.  I used an indicator on my tracer part.


Your approach with the indicator can also be used on shapers and planers as well, we used to make templates of a hard fiber board and use them on the shop's 6ft X6ft x 16ft Planer and plane things like large radii on press forming dies, and the tops of rocker bearings for the new San Mateo bridge; they had a concave radius perhaps 4" deep over a width of about 6 feet; these were about 6 ft square section and perhaps 12 ft long; as the tool fed across, one simply zeroed the dial indicator riding on the template at each feed interval.


----------



## racardon (May 22, 2015)

Very cool. Now, I just have to remember it next time I need it.


----------

